# Chuck Palahniuk



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

I recently (about 4 months ago) started reading a lot and I've been hooked on his books.

So far I've read Fight Club, Choke, Rant, and currently am on Survivor.

He tends to experiment with funky writing styles (Survivor's first page is the last page of the last chapter and Rant is a series of interviews). He creates scum-of-the-earth characters that somehow you can relate to, and find yourself liking. He also shows us parts of society that no one likes to think about but do exist.

I'm just interested in seeing who all likes Palahniuk books and why or why not.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

I love the guy. I think the book haunted is going to do just that, haunt me. 

There are great, disturbing, shock moments in all his books, but that collection of stories was something else entirely. Every story was amazing in its own way  

I read that he once said that people think he's a nihilist, but he's really just a romantic.


----------



## rexlover91 (Jul 20, 2011)

I Also have read alot of Palahnuik. that one story in haunted where he sticks the u know what up his you know what was putrid. And then he gets his you know what sucked out his you know where!!!!! (bein vague so i dont ruin, but youll know what im talkin about if you read the book

Palahnuik with fight club also changed my life.
I kinda read like a bible for a while but dont tell tyler 
but he already knows OH shit
NOOOOOOOO


----------



## clicheguevara (Jul 27, 2011)

I just borrowed Fight Club from a friend because I liked to movie a lot. And I definitely plan on checking out other books by him once I've finished it.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli (Aug 7, 2011)

In my always humble INTJ opinion :crazy:, he is a brilliant guy who comes up with wonderful ideas, but he can't write for shit. Granted, my sample size is very limited. Long story short, I saw Fight Club when it first came out, and then a million times after. Last year I finally got the book, and reading it has been a Herculean Task to say the least, I'm still not finished and I don't know if I even intend to finish it. The writing is just terrible. Had I not been so familiar with the movie, I wouldn't be able to follow what was going on worth shit. He just randomly skips from part to part, from timeline to timeline, without any explanation whatsoever. But then again, most of my reading is non-fiction so take my opinion with a grain of sale. BUT THEN AGAIN, like with everything, I have very diverse tastes so I've sampled a lot of different fiction authors and I never had a problem with any other modern writer's style. Likewise the older writers I can understand, I just wished that they would get to the damn point and not put me to sleep with useless details :crazy:.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

I found fight club to be his weakest book, and even the man himself agreed that the movie was better  

He does come up with some really, really, really messed up ideas, though. 

There is one book about an attempt to break the porn record for a group sex scene. I don't remember the details exactly, but I think it was something like 100 men and one woman. 

That book as the most messed up, dramatic, traumatic and hilarious sex scene I've ever had the pleasure to read  

I so wish this forum had spoiler tags. Someone, make this happen!


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I enjoy Palahniuk. My favorite book of his is Rant, but I've read Fight Club, Choke, and some of his most recent book, but the name dropping was insufferable. I want to read a few more of his novels, I find him really interesting to read.


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

It's really creepy, cause I was browsing the new posts on here while watching interviews with Chuck Palahniuk.

I'm a huge fan, I've read almost more of his books. My favourite is Invisible Monsters, it's my favourite book ever, it totally changed my life. I don't know how many times I've read it, it's crazy. Fight Club and Haunted are probably next on the list. But everything I've read of his, like Lullaby, Diary, Survivor... I'd read a page, put the book down and just go "Woah". When I first read them all when I was 14 my eyes basically fell out of my head. Haha. So often while reading his books, Ifeel like you've actually been slapped in the face. 

I love watching his interviews too, he's just so interesting and intelligent.


----------



## rycbar (Aug 2, 2011)

Going through High School I remember enjoying his work, but _Pygmy_ has since changed my perspective of him. While I do enjoy his style of prose from time to time, he is after-all the father of a widely now replicated style, I am all together worried about his upcoming novel.


----------



## stitchinguptheseams (Aug 19, 2011)

_Invisible Monsters_ is the first book that got me truly hooked on literature. It remains my favorite novel to this day!


----------



## grizzlyy (Jul 20, 2011)

I've read Fight Club, Lullaby and Invisible Monsters in that order. 

I saw Fight Club the movie before I read it and I LOVED that movie so reading Fight Club was kinda difficult. Definitely liked the movie better.

I didn't like Lullaby's plot. 

I absolutely adore Invisible Monsters. I read it recently and I would for sure read it again. That book makes me feel alive. 

Sometimes Palahnuik's repetitive style annoys me like it did in Lullaby. Ugh.


----------



## Super Awesome (Jul 11, 2011)

rexlover91 said:


> I Also have read alot of Palahnuik. that one story in haunted where he sticks the u know what up his you know what was putrid. And then he gets his you know what sucked out his you know where!!!!! (bein vague so i dont ruin, but youll know what im talkin about if you read the book


The short story is called GUTS. You can read it on Chuck's own site for free, here: 

http://chuckpalahniuk.net/features/shorts/guts


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Making my way through Fight Club now. I saw the movie for the first time about five years ago. I think the movie is better but there are some things I appreciate about the book missing from the movie. But it is hard to say what I would think of the book if I had not seen the movie previously. I'm not sure if I'll read anything else by him.


----------

